# youth gun season



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

just wanted to throw this out there for anyone that needs a place to take a youth hunting for gun season. i have to probably work on saturday if it dosent rain but sunday will be a go if you need a place to go. i hunt around 350 acres and i have exclusive rights so we do not need to get permission as some of the property is mine and the rest of the property borders mine as well. i know some people do not have any property to hunt at all so i would really like to offer this to the people that are less fortunate to have a place to hunt. as long as all kids are licensed properly just give me a pm and hopefully we can work something out. i have enough room for a couple kids so i will respond to the order that people pm me. this is in perry county about 11 miles east of lancaster, ohio.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! That's really awesome of you Killingtime. This world needs more people like this guy...


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That is very nice of you! True meaning on a love for the outdoors!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm impressed. Very nice offer. I hope someone takes you up on it.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

WoW sounds like a good deal!

Got me thinking! Too late for it this year, but with all the Single mothers out there. Get together a Group of guys that would take their Son or Daughter out for Youth season? Wonder if that would work. Depending on the looks of the Mother, I would be willing to entertain them, while their Kids were hunting!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i am pretty sure i am not working saturday so if anybody wants to give it a try let me know.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

That awesome , my boy Hunter, needs one more year or I would take you up on that, good looking out for others.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ur a class act Ben! Good luck!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, you are a class act. i think it is great that you would make this offer. when my sons were small the only good place we could find to hunt was state property 120 miles away. i would really like to see more land owners getting involved with our youth hunters. THANKS.
sherman


----------

